# Tivo HTML5 WDK (web development kit)



## Girish Dajee (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi, 

I am working on developing a HTML5 app for Tivo box and reading some documentation provided to me, the document indicates that i should be using WDK to access certain APIs to access Parental controls etc.

I have googled to find where I can download this kit from but have been unsuccessful.

Does anyone know where I could get the SDK from?

Has anyone accessed the Parental control setting using an API for HTML app? Any sample code would be helpful as well.

Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You'll need to try and contact TiVo. Their developer site is severely out of date and since the Rovi takeover their developer support is really lacking. Unfortunately if you're not a major video provider service I doubt you'll even get a reply.


----------

